# I need to go pack my knife roll for my date....



## Zwiefel (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm not sure anyone here--except perhaps a couple of pros--has ever uttered that sentence. Met a lady who wanted to go knife shopping, then have beers-n-brats while looking at my knife collection....for a first date...her idea. 

I might already be in love...(not really (but yeah, maybe))...


----------



## Godslayer (Sep 18, 2015)

Ive packed knives for a date as I was cooking. Never had that as a first date. I'd either say watch your knives or buy a ring. Could go either way.


----------



## daveb (Sep 18, 2015)

You go Danny!

I usually buy the lady a knife after the first couple times out. I know they'll have one decent knife at their place. MUCH cheaper than diamonds...


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 18, 2015)

Too good to be true.


----------



## WildBoar (Sep 18, 2015)

Man, I sure hope her name isn't Lorena...


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 18, 2015)

WildBoar said:


> Man, I sure hope her name isn't Lorena...



:lol2:


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Sep 18, 2015)

Online dating is getting weird. Good luck!


----------



## WildBoar (Sep 18, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> :lol2:


Surprised you didn't ask if her name is Rachel :spiteful:


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 18, 2015)

WildBoar said:


> Surprised you didn't ask if her name is Rachel :spiteful:




Now yer talkin...


----------



## Bill13 (Sep 18, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> Now yer talkin...



LOL!

The WSJ did an article on chefs and their kitchens today and the one I gagged on (ha) was RR. Her kitchen was a mess although she had a nice stove. My pet peeve was the microwave/hood combo over the stove. Having had one the microwave is fine but the hood aspect is loud and ineffective and with her budget makes no sense. Oh and BTW the but her annual income around 25M:eek2: Good for her but why?? My 14 year old daughter says she has, to be polite, no talent.

Back on topic that sounds like a cool first date. Don't forget to tell us how it went.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Sep 18, 2015)

Make sure you put a lock on the cage if you own a rabbit!!!!


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 18, 2015)

went pretty darn well....now time to troll the BST....


----------



## WildBoar (Sep 18, 2015)

Zwiefel said:


> went pretty darn well....now time to troll the BST....


Uhm, but you were home by 9:44... So unless you snuck away for a minute to keep us all current... :biggrin:


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 18, 2015)

WildBoar said:


> Uhm, but you were home by 9:44... So unless you snuck away for a minute to keep us all current... :biggrin:



well, started at 2pm......


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 19, 2015)

Beer & Brats sounds fun. I'm lucky mine likes craft beer, football, & my Gesshin Ginga. I'm going to put a nice handle on it for her.


----------

